# what the ....!?! giant asian getting scared of a cricket!!!!



## idolomantis (Nov 25, 2007)

just a few hours ago i tried to feed one of my giant asians i trow a cricked in from 3cm the mantis from 7 cm looked at it and when the cricket came to close she runs away so i hold the cricked just in front of her... bud she goes in threat pose and ran away again now i gave her a smaller one from 1 cm and was no problem... weird isnt it?

did this happend to anyone if yes.. what you did?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 25, 2007)

when did she last shed?

when did she last feed?

what does her adbermen look like? fat or thin?

is she about to shed?

only time mine dont eat is when its full..about to shed..or after a shed,.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL, sometimes mantids freak out. Get used to it.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 25, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> when did she last shed?when did she last feed?
> 
> what does her adbermen look like? fat or thin?
> 
> ...


5 days ago...

yesterday 2:56 pm

very thin

no

last update she now getting scared of baby crickets how do i get her back to eat???


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 25, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> 5 days ago...yesterday 2:56 pm
> 
> very thin
> 
> ...


my guees is u feed her yesterday and it dont want any thing to eat..u feed them every day?.i feed mine every 3 days.dont wory about it..im sure it will eat when its ready..if it only had somthing just yesterday i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 25, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> my guees is u feed her yesterday and it dont want any thing to eat..u feed them every day?.i feed mine every 3 days.dont wory about it..im sure it will eat when its ready..if it only had somthing just yesterday i wouldnt worry about it.


ya that was a housefly accidentaly catcht, but i will wait if he dindt eat in the next few days i,ll let you know. i,ll feed then each 2 days there still young


----------



## Malnra (Nov 25, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> just a few hours ago i tried to feed one of my giant asians i trow a cricked in from 3cm the mantis from 7 cm looked at it and when the cricket came to close she runs away so i hold the cricked just in front of her... bud she goes in threat pose and ran away again now i gave her a smaller one from 1 cm and was no problem... weird isnt it?did this happend to anyone if yes.. what you did?


my adult male is afraid of them .. he backs off and does that batting thing to them ... i put him into a smaller plastic pet container and just drop the cricket in. i figure he CAN see it and it is not a big movement to get it ... today i noticed the partially eaten cricket in the bottom ... from now on that is how he gets them and if he chooses to starve, then so be it

the female, when hungry about yanks the hemostats out of my hand ....

i think when they are not hungry they just bat things away since my female will do that if she doesnt want one .. he is smaller so might not need one every day .. /shrugs

they are predators, not killers ;- )


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 25, 2007)

last update:

i hold het tight at her neck and hold an headless cricket in her mouth, it works cuz she finaly takes it and eats that ******* cricket :lol: i,m glad that al other nymphs dont have feeding problems  bud my morio,s dont want to be eaten, my mantids dont like then ...(sigh, there goes 1 euro


----------



## Precious (Nov 26, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> last update:i hold het tight at her neck and hold an headless cricket in her mouth, it works cuz she finaly takes it and eats that ******* cricket :lol: i,m glad that al other nymphs dont have feeding problems  bud my morio,s dont want to be eaten, my mantids dont like then ...(sigh, there goes 1 euro


I have one h. membranacea that had a bad moult and requires hand feeding. I learned that the forceps some use to offer food to mantids can be perceived by the mantid as part of the "food" and thus too big to tackle. I don't know. Sometimes they just weird out. When I hand feed I modify the crix (remove head/legs) so they don't pitch a fit when the mantid finally goes for it. I've never had to hold the mantid and force feed though, maybe you should just give it a few days.


----------

